# What Was It ??



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

We're currently at Sophia Gardens Cardiff and this weekend I spotted an A Model Rapido down at the other end of the site. Not being the shy type I went down when the owners were present and expressed an interest (I intend to upgrade from my Rapido LP to a Rapido A model next year) - the owner gave me a tour of said A model - 4 berth on a Merc engine (Auto) - not too long about 21' I think.

I carefully (mentally !!) noted the type ( 728M or was it 782M) - neither has provided any details on googling 

So - 4 berth Rapido A Model ( 06 reg I think) on a Merc engine - what was it ???

Thanks

Harry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Coulstock said:


> We're currently at Sophia Gardens Cardiff and this weekend I spotted an A Model Rapido down at the other end of the site. Not being the shy type I went down when the owners were present and expressed an interest (I intend to upgrade from my Rapido LP to a Rapido A model next year) - the owner gave me a tour of said A model - 4 berth on a Merc engine (Auto) - not too long about 21' I think.
> 
> I carefully (mentally !!) noted the type ( 728M or was it 782M) - neither has provided any details on googling
> 
> ...


Any of these look like it, possibly the 983M?
http://www.rapidomotorhomes.com/html/series_9m.html


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi. not sure about the numbers you have but all A class Rapidos start with a 9 or 10. At about 21ft on a Merc for that year I would guess it might be a 986. Fixed bed and a drop down, only designated seating no extra seat belts. One of the last vans made with a really good sized lounge. Does that help?


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for that - it had an offside rear fixed bed (longitudinal) and a front drop down bed -definately on a Merc engine- how could I mistake the prefix for a '7' when it should have been '9'

Still looking

Harry


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I suppose it's a similar shape, easy mistake in the dark :lol:


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Further clue - despite my thoughts about an 06 plate -the owners wife said they'd had the van from new for 10 years - so did Rapido make 700 series A model in the early 2000's ???

Harry


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope, all Rapido A class are 9 series apart from the new 1000 series but ten years ago it could of been 972m 970m 941 & 925m


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll duck at this point. It was an A class I suppose :?


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

JosieB

Many thanks - looks like it was a 972M - which my wife now claims to recall it was a 97-something

Thanks for the help

Harry


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

phew that's a relief then. Not so carefully noted then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Would this be it? RAPIDO


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi
We have an A class 986M on a Mercedes Automatic 05 registration with a fixed bed at the back and a drop down over the cab. We have only had it for six weeks but are really pleased with it.

We are with friends in France at the moment and we saw a 986F this afternoon with French plates on a Fiat Ducato. It looked exactly the same as ours.

We were with our friends in their car. Hqd we been in our camper I would have been tempted to park next to them to compare them.

Val

PS I am typing on a French keyboard and all the keys are in the wrong places!


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry. Should I have said it is a Rapido

Val


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I have just traded my 970M into Webbs of Warminster, they will have it on 4 Oct. Check out my garage on this site and you will see the pictures and layout, excellent van.

Just a thought. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Keith

Good one - more research needed - but its definately going to be an A Model Rapido on Merc

Thanks again

Harry


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We have a 2002 Rapido 925M (M means Mercedes, F for Fiat) and it isn't what you looked at!

Ours in 19'6" and does not have a fixed bed. It does have 4 seat belts, with a drop-down bed and a double dinette which makes into a long bed, but we've never used it.

We are very happy with it - Gordon


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

925m!!! huh did I go to sleep and miss something???


----------

